# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  My blog DBS

## yurycandy

Thời gian qua ko có thời gian online nhiều nên bây h quay lại muốn đóng góp lại cho Diễn đàn tin học nhiều bài viết hay mình cũng đang bắt đầu viết lại Blog http://dinhbas.blogspot.com/ bạn nào thích thì có thể tham gia cùng với mình.

----------

